# Prom 2010



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

How many of you guys went or are going to prom this year? This is my first year. I'm a freshman and was asked by a junior.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I went with the girl I've been going out with for 3 yrs.

AK13


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

im 12 and i went with a senior


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> im 12 and i went with a senior


Your 12 and you went to prom? What grade are you in?


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

it was a joke.
a senior girl didnt no who to go with and my parents are teachers, my mom said why dont you take my son and she did.
im in seventh grade


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

ahh i see, you can go to prom even though your not in high school?


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

if you go with someone in high skool then yes


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

oh are prom's only for juniors and seniors and they can ask anybody in 9th grade or higher


----------



## Ohio-Buck (Mar 25, 2010)

browningRAGE said:


> oh are prom's only for juniors and seniors and they can ask anybody in 9th grade or higher


Same here...i'm a freshman.


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

Prom was pretty legit this year. Had it in a country club, real classy.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Prom was awesome this year, went from a dance hall to a sports complex, my little blond date made it even better :thumb:


----------

